# Elm I.D. help



## dabigshow00

Hey all! I am new to this site and new to the hunt. I started last year with very little knowledge and came up empty after a couple brief outings. This year I am hoping to find my first morels and would appreciate any help identifying these trees (hopefully elms) I found during my scouting! Thanks!


----------



## Shroomtrooper 1

red elm or slippery elm will have tan and brown layers also.


----------



## Chickadee

I think the second video you posted (with 2 trees coming out from same base) is an ash - which is good! The others are probably 2 maples and maybe a mulberry (?) Hard to tell from the videos. Once you get good at identifying trees and soil, you'll find the morels!


----------



## dabigshow00

thank you all for the input! I will keep on lookin!


----------



## MN Morel Dude

I researched on YouTube and found some good videos. Helped a lot. I no I'm not always correct in identifying them but my mistake is that I mix up cottonwoods and elms sometimes. On the good side, I don't miss elms often; I just end up checking more trees than I need to.


----------

